# Proligestone/delvosteron for cats



## Jane Dancaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi All, we have a Burmese female kitten we'd like to breed from once she is an adult, but the problem is we think it will be almost impossible to keep her in until then as we have another cat who has free access in & out, and we only have a small flat. The vet has suggested a proligestone injection to act as a contraceptive. However, I have heard anecdotal bad reports of this. The alternative of course is to have her spayed. What is your advice? Do any of you have good/bad experience of proligestone (delvasteron)? Thank you!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

What does the breeder you bought her from think? Can he/she not advise you?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Spay her. It doesn’t sound like you were prepared when buying her as a breeding girl.
Was her breeder aware you’d be allowing her outside? Preventing pregnancy is only one issue of roaming cats.

Perhaps a mod can move this to the appropriate section


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have asked a mod to move your thread to the appropriate forum.



Jane Dancaster said:


> The alternative of course is to have her spayed. What is your advice?


Since you asked, my opinion is to have your cat spayed and let her live out her life as a happy loved family pet. . Why would you want to breed her?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I never used these preparations but have known people who have and even they are wary of using them with a maiden queen. In any case, you might find it difficult to find a stud owner prepared to accept a girl who has been allowed to roam free. The tests that are required before going to stud do not give an up to date result since it takes weeks for viruses to show in the blood so a girl who has been exposed to potential dangers before being mated is too big a risk.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

QOTN said:


> In any case, you might find it difficult to find a stud owner prepared to accept a girl who has been allowed to roam free.


Think it would be nigh on impossible. I've known of one person who tried to find a stud after having a cat allowed out and the phones were red hot - word went round every stud owner in the breed so fast.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried very hard over the years with my breeding girls to never use any form of hormonal treatment to suppress oestrus. Did use Delvosterone once with one particular girl; she never had a successful pregnancy afterwards. That aside, I would not use any form of treatment for a maiden queen


----------



## Jane Dancaster (Aug 10, 2018)

Dear All, thank you for your advice. We didn't buy her to breed from her, we bought her as a family pet. We have had numerous cats before but always males(& all neutered of course). She is half Burmese (mother) & I would not say the family we bought her from were professional breeders. They knew we were planning to let her out and approved. If possible we were hoping to breed one litter from her but not necessarilly with a Burmese father (especially if no breeder will accept her), because we already have 2 family members and 2 friends who would like one of her kittens, as she is so beautiful. We would then have her spayed after one or two litters. I have discussed all this with our vet, who seemed to think it wqas perfectly reasonable & suggested the injection as a possibility as we did not wish to keep her in as she is very lively and I think that would not be good for her. I wanted to find out more about this injection as her health & wellbeing is the most important thing for us. 
I may well have posted this in the wrong section, 'Cat breeding'. If so I'd be most grateful if a moderartor could move it to the right section. I am interested to hear if anyone has experience of Proligestone. Thank you to the two of you have and have replied.


----------



## Jane Dancaster (Aug 10, 2018)

gskinner123 said:


> I tried very hard over the years with my breeding girls to never use any form of hormonal treatment to suppress oestrus. Did use Delvosterone once with one particular girl; she never had a successful pregnancy afterwards. That aside, I would not use any form of treatment for a maiden queen


thank you, very helpful


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

As she is a cross breed and not part of a pedigree breeding program she needs to be spayed. I’d also be finding a new vet. 

Those wanting kittens can go to a rescue and get one.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

If she’s a cross breed you won’t find a reputable stud owner willing to accept her to stud even if you’d kept her in. You may find someone running a backyard operation willing to take your money but you would be taking all sorts of risks with your girl. I know the thought of a litter of kittens is appealing but it really isn’t worth the risk.

I too would go along with finding another vet. I honestly don’t think you are being well advised.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Jane Dancaster said:


> not wish to keep her in as she is very lively and I think that would not be good for her.


As a kitten, she will be lively! She also needs to be kept in until she is a year old. If you let her out sooner then she could get herself into danger easier.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lea247 said:


> As a kitten, she will be lively! She also needs to be kept in until she is a year old. If you let her out sooner then she could get herself into danger easier.


I have noticed that the age at which people think it's safe to let kittens out seems to be rising. When I first joined PF it seemed to be 6 months. If they are kept in to 12 months one might as well continue in that vein. Really the best solution for people with gardens, if at all possible, is to cat-proof either the garden or a section of it, so the cat can come and go as it wishes. People living in flats need to make sure their cats can't accidentally fall. Letting them into communal areas doesn't strike me as a good idea.


----------

